# BFP but no ovulation detected on chart



## Hollybush75

I got a definite BFP this afternoon when I got home from work on a 10miu cheapy test - line appeared within 1 minute.

My chart says I didn't ovulate

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d4d74

The only explanation I have is that my BBT thermometer is busted!

How bizarre is this :shrug:


----------



## AngelBunny

congratulations! i used ovulation tests the month i conceived, and they were all negative, i fell pregnant without ovulating, apparently :haha:


----------



## clairealfie

I wouldn't worry too much, I never got the hang of charting and gave up months ago. My temps seemed all over and I never 'ovulated' according to FF even though I had EWCM and positive tests.


----------



## DarlingMe

Looks like you had a temp rise on day 33 of your last cycle. Maybe you had implant spotting when you though you had a regular menses and you are really further along than you think??


----------



## DarlingMe

Congrats on the BFP btw!


----------



## Weeplin

This happened when I got pregnant with Jason, I had been using the clearblue fertility monitor and it never got to peak fertility. I was devastated until I found out I was pregnant because I thought I had missed out that month. Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Hollybush75

Thanks all but I got two clear BFNs this morning so not pregnant :(


----------



## leahsbabybump

apparently i never ovulated the month i concieved either lol


----------



## ellie27

Hollybush75 said:


> Thanks all but I got two clear BFNs this morning so not pregnant :(

Did you use a different brand of test, maybe they were less sensitive?

Try again first thing tomorrow morning, good luck!:flower:


----------



## Hollybush75

one morrisons brand (15miu) and the same cheap 10miu test I used yesterday afternoon.

I have been thinking. Could it have been a mix up by the manufacturer and they put in an OPK by mistake?


----------



## robinator

According to my OPK, I ovulated for a week straight, then took a break, and then ovulated (for real) for two more days. :shrug:


----------



## Rowan75

Id do a clearblue digi with conception indicator - fingers crossed hon x


----------

